# [SOLVED] iPhone 4 Headphone Problem!



## croxerz (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey everyone,
So the other day I wanted to plug my iPhone into my surround sound speakers. So i proceeded to do so, but no sound came out, and I said no big deal, it won't work! When I came later to use my headphones, the sound out of one headphone was muffled and hurt to listen to. If I turned up the volume past halfway, no sound would come out of both. I don't know what I did! The thing is the cable I used to plug it into the speakers has been used with the iPhone before, so it didn't mess up anything inside, right? I tried 4 different pairs of headphones, over ear, in ear, normal, still they're all the same. It's driving me crazy!:facepalm:


----------



## croxerz (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: iPhone 4 Headphone Problem!*

bump.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPhone 4 Headphone Problem!*

Hi and Welcome to TSF! - Please do not bump your threads if its only been an hour.

Does the headphone jack have anything broken inside it?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: iPhone 4 Headphone Problem!*

Please give everyone time to respond before bumping a post, it has only been 50 minutes.

If this is happening with multiple headsets, then it is likely an internal issue with the socket. You may have something that got inside the socket that is shorting out the connections, or the socket itself is damaged.

That part can be replaced, but it is a difficult repair: 

Installing iPhone 4 Headphone Jack & Volume Control Cable - iFixit


----------



## croxerz (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: iPhone 4 Headphone Problem!*

Ok, I'll keep the bumping in mind. Anyways, from what I can tell, nothing's damaged, I looked inside and everything. Is it possible that there was too much power from the stereo into the socket? I don't think that's logical but maybe. I'm 100% positive nothing's broken though, that's for sure. All I did was insert a jack like the headphone into it, which I've used a bunch of times.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: iPhone 4 Headphone Problem!*

Unless you accidentally somehow plugged into an OUTPUT plug on your Stereo there is no way the stereo sent a damaging signal to it.

The headphone jacks have small parts in them, and many are inside the case where you cannot even seem them visually by looking in the port. You would have to look inside the phone to even see, and might not be able to see it then as some pieces are inside the jack which cannot be disassembled.

Since it happens with multiple headphones, that means the problem is the phone.

This leaves 2 options:

1. Hardware Issue with the Jack/Socket.
2. Software problem (unlikely)

You can "eliminate" software as the problem by wiping your phone with iTunes and restoring it back to new. If after doing that, if the problem still exists, then it is a hardware problem.

I am sorry to tell you, but it is likely a hardware issue with the socket. It is not uncommon that they wear out or break. They have very small parts. Hence why there are repair instructions. I have had it happen to a couple friends before.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: iPhone 4 Headphone Problem!*

To give you an idea:

This is what the inside of the jack looks like: http://cdn.macrumors.com/article/2010/09/23/152611-pogo_plug_headphone_jack.jpg

Those "tumblers" push inside to make contact on parts you cannot even see unless you destroy the connecter completely. If there is an internal problem, you may not even be able to visually identify it.


----------



## croxerz (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: iPhone 4 Headphone Problem!*

Well I restored it 2 days ago, so it's a hardware issue. As a matter of fact, the jack I put it into was not labeled, so it may have been an output jack. I guess I didn't think signal damage can occur in a headphone jack. Thanks for your help though, I'll just get it serviced.


----------

